# Applet-Fenster schließen



## jinni (1. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

kann jemand mir beim folgendem Problem helfen:
Ich habe aus einer Anwendung ein Applet erstellt. Funktioniert alles soweit OK. Vom Hauptapplet wird ein neuer JFrame aufgerufen, der auch erscheint. Allerdings kann ich das zusätzliche JFrame nicht schließen. Mit
setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); wird das gesammte Applet geschlossen. Genau das sollte nicht pasieren. Es sollte nur das aufgerufene JFrame geschlossen werden, so das das Hauptapplet weiter da ist.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung?

Gruss

jinni


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2007)

setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);


----------



## jinni (1. Okt 2007)

das ging schnell, hab etwas hier im Forum rechechiert und Lösung gefunden ( bin auch doof )
Mit dem Befehl this.setDefaultCloseOperation(this.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE); klappt es wunderbar.

Gruss,

jinni


----------



## jinni (1. Okt 2007)

Danke L-ectron-X !!!!


----------

